# Ziel eines Mirror-Server?



## darkness_08 (12. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade mal das Mirror-Server-Setup angeschaut bzw auch auf einem VM-System nachgestellt.

Was ist das Ziel des ganzen?
Der Vorteil ist natürlich, das ich eine redundanz der Daten habe. Wenn Server1 ausfällt, kann ich Server2 weiter nutzen.

Aber müsste ich dann nicht auch mit einer FailOver-IP arbeiten? Ein Umstellen im DNS dauert letztendlich zu lange.

Bitte um Erleuchtung


----------



## Till (12. März 2013)

> Aber müsste ich dann nicht auch mit einer FailOver-IP arbeiten? Ein Umstellen im DNS dauert letztendlich zu lange.


Entweder mit einer Failover IP oder aber mit einem Loadbalancer vor den Servern.


----------



## darkness_08 (12. März 2013)

Danke.

Ich denke das ist dann doch zu viel Aufwand für ein paar kleine Seiten.


----------

